

Permutations, Packing Problems, and why they get you a deal on Priceline - btrav
http://www.biddingtraveler.com/blog/?p=1

======
lore
I use this loophole all the time. I'm surprised Priceline hasn't done anything
about it in all this time. My guess is that it's only suitable for the
mathematically inclined or that they like the idea of a small group of people
feeling like they're getting something special.

